

Americans are stalking Australian dot-com start-ups - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/wanted-to-buy-geeks-with-big-ideas-20111223-1p8f4.html

======
safetyscissors
I think this is really interesting stuff. I personally think that the startup
scene needs to be better developed in Australia. When I was just coming out of
University (UoW circa late 2008) people's mindsets were different than they
are now and currently, entrepreneurship/startup groups are springing up
everywhere. I am currently overseas and I am honestly deliberating between
heading back to Oz and try my luck there or head over to the US. Anybody with
suggestions or advice?

~~~
sanswork
Canadian here. I spent the past 3 years living and working in Sydney. This
program kind of overstates the size of the scene there. It is growing, but it
doesn't really feel much like a scene so much as a few companies making it.
Lots of social media events but that's about it.

